# Telstra dividends



## kerosam (31 August 2005)

i've got some telstra shares... bought them at ave $4.99... i am thinking of selling them but if i sell them now, would i be entitled to the dividend payout? how does paying of dividend works once a company annouces?


----------



## rozella (31 August 2005)

G'day kerosam,

TLS goes exdividend on 26th September, so if you want the dividend you will need to hold them until then......you can sell them from open on that day & have entitlement to the div.


----------



## kerosam (31 August 2005)

hi rozella,

thanks.

so the payout will be $0.4 per share, fully frank?


----------



## chicken (31 August 2005)

kerosam said:
			
		

> hi rozella,
> 
> thanks.
> 
> so the payout will be $0.4 per share, fully frank?



NO....it will be 14cents per share plus 6 cents special Div=== 20 cents per share fully franked.....so 10000 shares= $2000 payout


----------



## rozella (1 September 2005)

Sorry kerosam, did not see your post,.....but chicken has responded....thanks


----------



## OPERAKAT (22 February 2016)

If I sell my shares in TLS on the day they go EXDIV will I still receive the dividends due on those shares?


----------

